# Cool Wood Frame Bike - ??



## Brian R. (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm helping a small, local museum in Ontario, Canada document their bicycle collection. They have no info on this bike. The rear hub is stamped Hercules Brake, and the front is stamped Phillips Celtonia Made in England. This hub combo is also found on early CCM's. The chain is 1 inch pitch. There are no other markings on the bike.

My best guess is that it's a one-off homemade bike built sometime between 1905 (when was the Hercules Brake was introduced?), and about 1925. I really could use other opinions to either support or refute this. Was it made by a bike company or an individual? Has anyone seen another like this? Time period?

Thanks in advance. I love the CABE!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 31, 2016)

looks very home made to me, and probably not that old
they just used different parts from different era
seat pan and seat frame look like they don't belong together!!!
there is so many different kinds of bolts on there and some are not very old
the way the rear stay is made and machined, I don't think it would hold for very long

what is the story the museum got with the bike?


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Definitely home made, early wooden cycles have a much higher build quality.
Looks fun though!
Has anyone ever ridden it, at the museum or elsewhere?


----------



## Duchess (Sep 2, 2016)

The wood has the patina of old varnish and the hardware looks older. The use of slotted bolts may indicate the build predating the phillips head of the 1930s because, unless someone was going for the effect, I don't see why anyone would use them (I hate slotted heads with a passion. Were I world dictator, I would have them banned even for restoration purposes). The bike also looks homemade, not intended to fool anyone about its age, so I the use of old parts would seem odd on something built recently.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 2, 2016)

Duchess said:


> The wood has the patina of old varnish and the hardware looks older. The use of slotted bolts may indicate the build predating the phillips head of the 1930s because, unless someone was going for the effect, I don't see why anyone would use them (I hate slotted heads with a passion. Were I world dictator, I would have them banned even for restoration purposes). The bike also looks homemade, not intended to fool anyone about its age, so I the use of old parts would seem odd on something built recently.




antiques have been faked for 100's of years ranging from paintings to antique furniture in the hope of making a profit
this is why, the story that the museum got with this bike is important
did someone try to pass it as an early antique bicycle or was it sold as a home made antique looking bicycle?


----------



## filmonger (Sep 3, 2016)

must be something from the special branch..... kidding aside - looks homemade to me as well. I agree with what has been suggested and that the hardware used to build it is likely the best way to date the bicycle. Rather interesting attempt on the originators part. I also would be interested in the story behind how they acquired the bike.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you guys. It was a donation to the museum, so I think it is unlikely the builder's original intention was to make a fake for profit. Small local museums usually have very small budgets and most items are donated. Getting items for free is not always a good thing though, as sometimes a weekend staff member might accept things that are dropped off when they really shouldn't. Real estate for storage and the curator's time is not free (except for me - I volunteered). Once acquired, if the item has no historical value you can't just chuck it out. There's a whole formal process for deaccessioning that takes time and trouble. This wooden bike has historical value, even as a homemade bike - perhaps especially as a homemade bike if they can find out who made it. The problem is it was acquired (in 1997) during a brief period for which the records have been lost. The museum moved locations a number of years ago and the bike was catalogued as "found in collection." 

I haven't ridden it and wouldn't dare. Can you imagine if I rode it and it broke? My name would be mud! Years ago I worked at a federally funded museum that had an Ordinary with a bent backbone because the Director tried to ride it. During a public demonstration day I did get to ride a reproduction Ordinary for the visitors, which was fun.

In my documentation I will describe it as likely homemade. Getting back to its age, lots of scenarios are possible. It could be a modern build by someone who used parts from a vintage bike that had a bad frame. I agree that the nuts and bolts and other hardware used provide the best clues. I know very little about the time periods for different nuts and bolts. Your help on that would be appreciated - post your opinions and votes! Thanks again - I love the CABE.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 3, 2016)

what could probably help the "look" of the bike for display would be finding a nice TOC seat, turning the lamp bracket around, bringing the grips parallel to the ground and finding a nice brass oil, candle or carbide lamp


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very cool bike.

I live in Toronto. Where is the museum? Might have to check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

So cool!!!!!!


----------

